# Oral Growth



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

So I finally managed to check Snuffles' mouth after I noticed she was eating her crickets a bit funny and I saw a HUGE growth  I'm calling the vet first thing tomorrow and I've been reading all I can about oral tumours and what I've read isn't good. Is there anything else I should know before I go in tomorrow? Thank you so much


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. Oral tumors are awful. 

I found Snarfs the exact same way - except it was mealies he was eating weird. My only advice is to stay positive and be ready with answers to questions about eating and wheeling habits, amount of poop and consistency and whether there have been any changes in behavior. The vet also asked if Snarfs had been sniffing and sneezing more than usual or wheezing. 

Hope for the best. I will be thinking about both of you. PM me if you want to chat, k?


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

It was actually your post that made me even think of checking so that you so much for that.
Now I notice she makes weird noises with her mouth at night. Other than that she is perfectly normal. I will get the first vet appointment I can and let you know what happens


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sending prayers and best wishes that you will get good news at the vet and it will just be an abscessed tooth.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Please let us know how the vet visit goes. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sending prayers for Snuffles and tons of support for you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Anxiously waiting to hear...just checking in...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm hoping that everything works out at the vet and Snuffles is okay. *hugs to you both*


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

My vet is not available today and I would really rather wait until tomorrow morning to see her instead of getting an appointment today with another clinic.
But for now what can I do for now for her? I was thinking of switching her to some form of soft food as I'm not sure if her kibble is hurting her mouth. Any suggestions?


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

I have put her on crushed kibble mixed with water which was surprisingly a huge success. She is acting completely normal but I've noticed her mouth looks a bit swollen from the outside.
Thank you everyone for your thoughts, they're really appreciated


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Poor Snuffles! I hope everything works out okay. Praying for you and Snuffles. Please keep us updated. HUGS.


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

Good news!!! It is definitely not a tumour. Snuffles had somehow managed to get a cut on the top of her mouth which then got infected and food started to collect there. So basically what I saw was a giant clump of food stuck to the top of her mouth. Anyways I am very relieved, Snuffles will be perfectly fine she is just on antibiotics and painkillers.
Thank you everyone for your support, it was a rough two days.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank God. I am so relieved for both of you. Whew!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Doing the happy dance. Wonderful news.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy for you and Snuffles!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Doing the happy dance. Wonderful news.


Seconded! I was clapping a little and my dad gave me a funny look. :lol: That's such a relief, I'm glad Snuffles will be fine!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Such good news! Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that's great! Hope Snuffles heals quickly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!! I'm so glad for you! Yay! Thanks for letting us know.


----------

